# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Fife Fancy

## nick13

Καλησπερα στους απανταχου καναρινοφιλους
Μου εκαναν δωρο σημερα ενα καναρινι και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ρατσας fife fancy.προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω να το ξεχωρισω αν ειναι η οχι 
και ζηταω την εμπειρια σας.το μονο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι εχει διαφορετικι κορμοστασια απο τα υπολοιπα και ειναι λιγο πιο παχουλο
θα δειτε στην μια  φωτο την διαφορα με ενα κοινο καναρινι που εχω.επισης μου εκανε εντυπωση το οτι δεν φοραει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι
κατι το οποιο νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ βασικο για καναρινια ρατσας ειδικα απο pet shop οπως ειναι αυτο.εσεις τι λετε?
Επισης αν ειναι η συγκεκριμενη ρατσα μπορω να βρω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το τι ακριβως ειναι?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Νικο ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!! και τα δυο τα καναρινακια σου, δεν ειναι το φορτε μου το ειδος αλλα μπορω να πω οτι εχει καποιες ομοιοτητες με fife fancy. σε λιγο θα δουν το θεμα σου οι εμπειροι καναριναδες και θα σου πουν στα σιγουρα. μεχρι να γινει αυτο ομως κανε και μια συγκριση απο τα στανταρ τους! μονος σου http://www.vancouvercanaryclub.com/2008 ... fe-canary/ δες και το αρθρο Fife Fancy να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## COMASCO

τελεια!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!ερωτηση:στον εκαναν δωρο!στην τελευταια φωτογραφια το βλεπω μαζι με αλλο!ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ;;;διαβασε το σχετικο αρθρο! Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά.

----------


## nick13

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη  να σαι καλα αυτο διαβαζω

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα εχει αιμα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι καθαρο fife fancy .συνηθως ενα καλο fife fancy εχει πιο εντονη τη μορφη μπαλας στον κορμο του.προσεξε λιγο την διαφορα στην πλατη

----------


## PAIANAS

Καλές μάνες ..και παραμάνες !

----------

